# 1st time rally show tomorrow!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well the wait is just about gone. Tomorrow is the day! Hoping..:crossfing everything goes well. Getting there early to get Lilly settled in as she gets a little crazy going to new places and wanting to meet and greet everyone :doh:. That's one of her downfalls, as well as being a bit distracted at first. She gets much better once she is settled and been there for a bit. I plan on watching most of the people ahead of me.. And try to stay calm. 

Keep your fingers crossed :crossfing for me! Lol


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck! Most of all have fun. Walk the course and make sure you know what each sign is instructing you to do. Lastly, whatever happens the world won't end and you will still be taking your beloved Lilly home with you.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Luck, and have a fun time!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have fun remember to breath...I forget to do this from time to time. I bet you and Lilly have a great time. Cant wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We did it! And we did it pretty good  first place in our group! Score of 86. I talked to the judge after and he was extremely nice. Most of my points off were my fault :uhoh: with a tight leash. I think I didn't pay attention to how I was holding it and made it worse. Lilly did really good. We got there and I got her settled in, got the course map. Ran through it in my head first and then took her outside and did it there. Seemed to help because she did seem pretty focused by the time we went in the ring. 

So here's the pic of my ribbon. I'm waiting for some pics from my trainer of us getting our ribbons. She had just missed us in the ring so no pics of us doing the run but was glad she got to at least be there for the awards.

I definitely think I'm going to do a show in December. Practice more and maybe get a higher score..or at least just get another leg.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Lilly . . . that blue ribbon looks great!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome!! I'm so excited for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

congrats! You must be very proud


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome, way to go! We were just in your position just a few months ago. Very proud!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge Congrats!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am very proud of us. I looked for the upcoming Rally shows and the one in December is for poodles only.. I guess I missed seeing that the first time! Well I'm going to try to do a show n go and maybe do a January show. It all depends on when she goes into heat. She should have one at the beginning of January, I hope she does as the January one is at the end of the month. In the meanwhile, practice,practice, practice!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job team Lilly! Show n Goes will really help you get ring experience. It seems that most points that the judge takes off is handler error : with us novice handlers.


----------

